# Removal of cholecystostomy tube



## JenReyn99 (Jan 26, 2016)

I cannot find the CPT code for this! Anyone have any ideas? Done by interventional radiologist.


----------



## luhre (Apr 15, 2016)

*Coding Data Analyst*

There is no code for removal of a Cholecystostomy Tube.  It would be included in the Professional component (PC).  For the Technical component (TC), you could charge a low level E&M code.


----------

